# This weekend's Fatties



## gerk (Jun 29, 2016)

01-bacon weave.jpg



__ gerk
__ Jun 29, 2016


















02-sausage meat.jpg



__ gerk
__ Jun 29, 2016


















03-Pulled Pork.jpg



__ gerk
__ Jun 29, 2016


















04-Cheese and BBQ Sauce.jpg



__ gerk
__ Jun 29, 2016


















05-wrap tightly and refrigerate overnight.jpg



__ gerk
__ Jun 29, 2016


















06-in the smoker.jpg



__ gerk
__ Jun 29, 2016


















07-done.jpg



__ gerk
__ Jun 29, 2016






No sliced pics, family was too ravenous to let me snap a pic before they disappeared.  The stuffing was leftover pulled pork that I bagged and froze about a month ago (I know, how do you get leftover pulled pork?  Easy, I did two entire Boston Butts at the same time, at one, froze one!)


----------



## gerk (Jun 29, 2016)

Aaaaaand I totally posted this in the wrong section.  If someone could move it to the Fatties section that would be great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2016)

I moved it for you.

The fattie looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice!  Looks great!

I am making my first tomorrow or Saturday and have been studying all of the posts for stuffing ideas


----------

